# H:Skaven battalion W:Any army, trade, make me an offer



## mad mad18 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey guys,
I've got the Skaven battalion,20 extra stormvermin and armybook and I don't want to play Skaven so i'm hoping that I can trade them for either a lizardmen battalion and armybook or a warriors of chaos battalion and armybook. Of course if you want the models and you can't trade just make me an offer cause I am just as willing to sell. 
The armybook is in perfect condition.
All the battalion models are still un-assembled and on their frames (like new).
The stormvermin are all built and sprayed black and 3 of them are nearly fully painted (quite well).
I will provided photos with any offer and I hope to hear from you soon thanks a lot,
Charlie
P.S im based in Nottingham, England (5 mins from warhammer world, yey) if that changes anything.


----------

